# 1/24 RC car (3D printing)



## Ekohama (Feb 12, 2021)

Hi everyone, I want to show you my radio-controlled model.
My video


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

nice rodder. good that you were able to print the chassis body and rims.
i should get into R/C one day


----------

